# LIMA 2012



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LIMA 2012​
En este hilo voy a colgar fotos de Lima, la mayoría tomadas este mes. Iré colocando algunas fotos de mi recorrido por diversos puntos de la ciudad.

Para empezar, unas fotos que tomé mientras recorriá Conquistadores, una de las principales arterias comerciales de San Isidro.

Primera parte:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZO TODO FASHION ^^:cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

buenas fotos, la zona se ve bien!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Es increíble que Imaginarium tenga solo una tienda en Perú.

Gracias por las fotos.. y el alcalde debe hacer con urgencia obras de soterramiento de cables.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Conquistadores Parte 2:


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Increíble zona chick!! 

Que tales marcas!!


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Las marcas que hay en Conquistadores, no son "nada del otro mundo" (lo pongo entre comillas, porque sí está por encima de lo que el peruano promedio consume) si lo comparamos con el Jockey. La avenida, lamentablemente, no ha tomado el rumbo preciso que debería tomar. Hay negocios de distintos rubros y tampoco hay una armonía entre las construcciones. Además hay que sumarle el cableado. Da pena, porque se perfilaba para ser lo más "top" antes del Boulevard del Jockey. Incluso Real Plaza Salaverry podrá superarla. Ojalá que en un futuro se dé, porque tampoco es que el nivel de los negocios sea bajo, pero no es lo mejor de lo mejor.
Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

El conjunto con la bufanda azul de SALE, y las sillas transparentes con linea roja superior de Kartell, me fascinaron.


----------



## *asterix* (Jun 1, 2010)

No sabia que Kartell tenia tiendas en Perú.



J Block said:


> LIMA 2012​
> En este hilo voy a colgar fotos de Lima, la mayoría tomadas este mes. Iré colocando algunas fotos de mi recorrido por diversos puntos de la ciudad.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos Bruno.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A380_luis said:


> Las marcas que hay en Conquistadores, no son "nada del otro mundo" (lo pongo entre comillas, porque sí está por encima de lo que el peruano promedio consume) si lo comparamos con el Jockey. La avenida, lamentablemente, no ha tomado el rumbo preciso que debería tomar. Hay negocios de distintos rubros y tampoco hay una armonía entre las construcciones. Además hay que sumarle el cableado. Da pena, porque se perfilaba para ser lo más "top" antes del Boulevard del Jockey. Incluso Real Plaza Salaverry podrá superarla. Ojalá que en un futuro se dé, porque tampoco es que el nivel de los negocios sea bajo, pero no es lo mejor de lo mejor.
> Muy buenas fotos!


Es cierto lo que dices, pero, aún así, yo la veo mejor que hace unos 2 años. Hay más tiendas de ropa, menos locales abandonados, ferreterías y lavanderías. La municipalidad está mejorando la iluminación, colocando faroles. Sin embargo, aún no sé si van a soterrar el cableado aéreo. 

Conquistadores nunca va a ser una calle 'exclusiva'. Tampoco apunta a serlo. Lo que sí será es una arteria comercial importante, como lo fue Larco en su época. Nada más. Las zonas comerciales exclusivas estarán en el Boulevard del Jockey, en parte de la calle Dasso y en dos cuadras de la avenida Santa Cruz.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Conquistadores Parte 3:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas tomas Jota. Que bueno que te hayas animado a crear un thread. Me gusta Conquistadores, pero sí los cables son una cagada. Por cierto, casi toda la calle está en SALE :lol:


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

J Block said:


> Es cierto lo que dices, pero, aún así, yo la veo mejor que hace unos 2 años. Hay más tiendas de ropa, menos locales abandonados, ferreterías y lavanderías. La municipalidad está mejorando la iluminación, colocando faroles. Sin embargo, aún no sé si van a soterrar el cableado aéreo.
> 
> Conquistadores nunca va a ser una calle 'exclusiva'. Tampoco apunta a serlo. Lo que sí será es una arteria comercial importante, como lo fue Larco en su época. Nada más. Las zonas comerciales exclusivas estarán en el Boulevard del Jockey, en parte de la calle Dasso y en dos cuadras de la avenida Santa Cruz.


Sí, aunque a mí no me llega a gustar del todo aún. Obviamente es una apreciación muy personal, hay gente que sí le puede gustar mucho. Eso, como dije, a pesar de que el nivel de los negocios no es malo y está definitivamente sobre el promedio de las zonas comerciales en el país. Ver locales de diferentes colores, estilos, rubros, etc. a parte de lo del cableado, es lo que no me llega a convencer. Sin embargo, como mencionaste, está tomando un mejor camino. Espero ver más fotos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

¿¿¿Porqué no estoy en Lima cuando todo está sale!!!!??? Amo Conquistadores, es tranquilo para comprar.

Muy bueno tu recorrido!!!


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

A380_luis said:


> Sí, aunque a mí no me llega a gustar del todo aún. Obviamente es una apreciación muy personal, hay gente que sí le puede gustar mucho. Eso, como dije, a pesar de que el nivel de los negocios no es malo y está definitivamente sobre el promedio de las zonas comerciales en el país. Ver locales de diferentes colores, estilos, rubros, etc. a parte de lo del cableado, es lo que no me llega a convencer. Sin embargo, como mencionaste, está tomando un mejor camino. Espero ver más fotos!



Pero no vas a comparar con un centro comercial, esta calle está en medio de la ciudad, personalmente creo que es mejor y el hecho que tengamos que hacer calles "artificiales" dentro de centros comerciales demuestra lo pobre que es la infraestructura en la ciudad de Lima, al menos en las partes más "nuevas"

Lo variado de los colores me parece positivo ya que va con cada tienda, cada tienda es un mundo y está al aire libre, no como camino real donde la individualidad de cada tienda es negativo para el negocio.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Celdur said:


> Pero no vas a comparar con un centro comercial, esta calle está en medio de la ciudad, personalmente creo que es mejor y el hecho que tengamos que hacer calles "artificiales" dentro de centros comerciales demuestra lo pobre que es la infraestructura en la ciudad de Lima, al menos en las partes más "nuevas"
> 
> Lo variado de los colores me parece positivo ya que va con cada tienda, cada tienda es un mundo y está al aire libre, no como camino real donde la individualidad de cada tienda es negativo para el negocio.


Es un conjunto de cosas, la armonía (en todo sentido) y una mejor estética visual, no implica que tenga que convertirse en un boulevard de mall. Si te gusta muy bien, para mí podría seguir mejorando. Pero ahí no más dejo el tema, me gustaría seguir viendo las fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Como dice Vane, en Conquistadores se puede comprar con calma y sin la masa de gente que acude a los malls. 

Los faroles están bien. Los cables son un desastre.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Recién colocaron los faroles hace algunas semanas. Aún no funcionan...jaja. Bueh, ya vienen más fotos. 

Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Buenas tomas Jota. Que bueno que te hayas animado a crear un thread. Me gusta Conquistadores, pero sí los cables son una cagada. Por cierto, casi toda la calle está en SALE :lol:


¬¬ Ironias :lol:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Seguimos con la avenida Camino Real y la calle Miguel Dasso:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lindo Dasso. Y se ve mejor en tus fotos! jaja


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Qué maravilla ver las veredas amplias en Dasso, tan raras en la ciudad.


----------



## carlosfelipe (Jul 18, 2010)

No malogren este thread por favor, estan buenas tus fotos J Block, el ejemplo de las veredas se deberia replicar en toda Lima.


----------



## Artorius (May 29, 2010)

Saben en que situación actual está el local de lo que era la librería El Virrey de Dasso, se dijo que lo había adquirido Designers para hacer ahí una boutique, sería este el futuro Versace o Moschino?
Por cierto muy buenas fotos, gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Artorius said:


> Saben en que situación actual está el local de lo que era la librería El Virrey de Dasso, se dijo que lo había adquirido Designers para hacer ahí una boutique, sería este el futuro Versace o Moschino?
> Por cierto muy buenas fotos, gracias por compartirlas.


Ahí se ha instalado una agencia de Interbank. Al parecer ahí no estará Versace, aunque creo que hay otros espacios disponibles.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Manya Interbank por Versace que tal cambio. 

De hecho la zona ya dejo de ser la más exclusiva de Lima, el boulevard de Jockey tiene un mejor mix de marcas exclusivas, y con RP Salaverry que tiene el mismo mercado, va darle un golpe fuerte en cuanto a competencia.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La verdad es que Dasso y Conquistadores nunca han competido con el Jockey o con ningún otro mall. Las marcas exclusivas, por lo general, tienen su público fiel. No es tanto como las marcas más comunes. En Dasso se encuentran marcas que no están presentes en el Jockey y vice versa.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Conquistadores nunca va a ser una calle 'exclusiva'. Tampoco apunta a serlo. Lo que sí será es una arteria comercial importante, como lo fue Larco en su época. Nada más. Las zonas comerciales exclusivas estarán en el Boulevard del Jockey, en parte de la calle Dasso y en dos cuadras de la avenida Santa Cruz.


Una pregunta, hace años que no voy a Lima y me gustaría saber cuáles cuadras de Santa Cruz van a ser habilitadas para zonas comerciales exclusivas. Gracias!


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*A mi me encanto! siempre hay cosas por mejorar pero en general good!

Gracias por compartir las fotos *


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La avenida Santa Cruz, en Miraflores.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Interesante todo, oportunidad para volver a postear en este foro


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Gracias Manuel, con tanta decadencia en este foro, no te culpo de no postear más amenudo. xD


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Seguimos con una zona muy poco promocionada en este foro, el Boulevard Marsano, en Miraflores:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Boulevard ?? Que paja, quien se a hecho con el terreno, ya que tenia unos problemas legales, bien fuertes muy aparte que estaba tugurizada. Techito creo?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Los altos del edificio Miranda (o Marsano) están algo tugurizados, pero ahora el primer nivel luce bastante bien gracias a los nuevos negocios que se han instalado allí. El edificio no le pertenece a Bruce, pertenece a una asociación de propietarios y es poco probable que se lo vendan. Lo que quiere Bruce es instalar un restaurante en el último nivel.

La zona ha mejorado bastante, inclusive las últimas cuadras de Petit Thouars lucen mucho mejor que antes.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Cierto, me había olvidado de esa zona. Sergio Dávila tiene una tienda por ahí, no sé si exactamente en el edificio Marsano, pero está en la zona.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Está mejorando bastante esa zona del Marsano.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A380_luis said:


> Cierto, me había olvidado de esa zona. Sergio Dávila tiene una tienda por ahí, no sé si exactamente en el edificio Marsano, pero está en la zona.


Claro, en el mismo edificio. Se llama Royal Heart. Aparece en una de las fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios. Pronto subiré más fotos de Lima. También estoy por abrir un hilo sobre Junín. 

En cuanto a la avenida Larco, sin duda luce bastante decadente, pero también he notado ciertas mejoras estos últimos años. Me imagino que una vez remodelada, la avenida recuperará algo de su añeja prestancia.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Seguimos con el Centro Histórico
















































































​


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Están buenas las del Centro, fuiste al Parque de la Muralla?¡


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS ^^ :cheers:


----------



## asr52938 (Jun 7, 2009)

sebvill said:


> San Isidro luce como debería lucir todo el Perú para ser un país decente, ni siquiera primer mundo, pero bien.


hno:
te equivocas. yo vivo en EEUU y como todo pais que he pisado tiene lados feos y lados no tan feos. Muchas de sus zonas pobres son horribles y muestran mucho pero mucho abandono y sus zonas ricas por supuesto tambien son espectaculares pero no muy diferentes a lo que se muestra a esa zona de San Isidro. 
Me parece que exageras al decir que todo el Peru debe de ser como San Isidro para siquiera ser "un pais decente"


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No voy a discutir por respeto a JBlock.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!



chikobestia said:


> Están buenas las del Centro, fuiste al Parque de la Muralla?¡


No, lamentablemente no visité el Parque de la Muralla, aunque sí pasé por la Alameda Chabuca Granda.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Más del Centro Histórico


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Saludos Bruno aunque veo siempre tu thread no había comentado hasta ahora, me gustaron bastante las de Miguel Dasso y de hecho ya conozco la zona pero nunca he tomado fotos... Tengo que darme una vuelta por haí...

Un saludo y felicitaciones por tu thread...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Meses que no voy al Centro, ¿qué tal lo encontraste?

Bastante monses los trabajos en la fachada de Falabella, asumo que las ventanas del 2do piso no les pertenecen :cripes:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!

Al centro lo encontré igual que siempre, salvo que ahora hay más comercio de nivel más elevado.


----------



## asr52938 (Jun 7, 2009)

sebvill said:


> No voy a discutir por respeto a JBlock.


:lol:

Pero muy buen thread JBlock. Fotos de muy buena calidad


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Buena tu última tanda JBLOCK!

La casa de correos y telégrafos, siempre tan interesante y que es símbolo del neoclasicismo limeño.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Clima horrible.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Sí, pero ya sabes, mañana saldrá el sol. xD


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lo mejor es que tus fotos están llenas de sinceridad.

Sin temor a equivocarme creo Bruno que eres de los pocos foristas que toma fotos y le impone a ellas su perspectiva personal, por eso se vuelven tan reales... sin maquillaje Lima se ve tal cual es, sin reclamos y de lejos una ciudad llena de cosas extrañas... Te felicito, tu thread es desprejuiciado y directo. Al mismo tiempo emotivo y evocativo. Gracias


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Gracias Vane! Se hace lo que se puede.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas fotos! Que harán con esa sede del ex Banco Internacional del Perú?


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ajjj... veo esos adoquines brillantes y me dan arcadas!

P.D. Buenas fotos Bruno!!! =D


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Gracias por las tomas.. Lima tal cual es a mi también me causa interes de que harán en ese predio. 

Una pregunto, el banco internacional, no era el antiguo nombre de Interbank?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!

El Banco Internacional se convirtió en Interbanc y luego en Interbank.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que están haciendo en la calle de Torre Tagle? se va a convertir peatonal?


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Que rica arquitectura.

La 7 me encanto.

Gracias JBLOCK!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Que están haciendo en la calle de Torre Tagle? se va a convertir peatonal?


Desde hace MESES se ha venido comentando eso. Los trabajos para la peatonalización (existe esa palabra?) de los jirones Ica y Ucayali ya están avanzados.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Viendo las fotos me doy cuanta que tenemos un abanico de estilos arquitectónicos en el centro. Pocas ciudades pueden decir eso.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios! Unas fotos más del centro y luego Barranco.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

Excelentes imágenes !!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Deberían mejorar la iluminación e la estación central.. esos postes ya estan de más


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy buenas fotos, el centro de Lima tiene tanto potencial


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Estas fotos nos demuestra lo bello que es nuestro centro histórico y sobre todo el gran potencial que tiene debido a la diversidad de estilos arquitectónicos que posee, muy bella nuestra Lima........saludosssss :wave:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> ^^ Sí, pero ya sabes, mañana saldrá el sol. xD


Y hoy salió! Al menos por aquí... jaja

Oye, qué bonito se ve al centro... de verdad hasta dan ganas de ir a caminar por ahí. Yo pensaba que estaba feo, pero no y qué bueno.. 

Ese edificio Rimac es lo más bonito que hay en todo el centro histórico (para mí).


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El centro lo veo ligeramente mejor que antes. Lo que está incrementando es el retail en la zona. Cada día abren más cafés y restaurantes en el centro que podrían estar en Miraflores o Barranco.

Pronto vengo con más fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Megusto bastante esa última tanda. Gracias por las pics Jota.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Está bueno ese tachocan, hacen falta por Barranco que está inundada de porquería de animales :S, buenas fotos, saludos !


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Buenas fotos, amigo Block... A propósito de lo que decís del centro, creo que sería una gran idea hacer un post con las fotos de los locales o edificios que se han ido recuprando últimamente. Me emociona ver que, de un año para otro, una casona dejó de ser un centro de fotocopiado y ahora tiene un café o un banco bien puesto.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

J Block said:


>


Buena iniciativa.


----------

